

KeyLemon: Webcam + Facial Recognition Software = Automatic Computer Locking/Unlocking - jkush
http://www.keylemon.com/

======
jkush
Windows only at the moment though, they appear to be working on MacOSX.

------
chaostheory
does it account for someone else having a big photo of your face?

